# Greek Beer Bread



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The recipe says 

17.5 oz Self Rising Flour ( that’s 4 cups, right?)
1 1/3 cups beer
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 tab olive oil


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> The recipe says
> 
> 17.5 oz Self Rising Flour ( that’s 4 cups, right?)
> 1 1/3 cups beer
> ...



*Self*-*Rising Flour*: 1 *cup* = 4 *ounces* = 113 grams.


I think it depends on the flour. The bag should say. Unless you weigh the flour, you're doing a volume to weight translation. Just go with the beer & oil & the amount they need for a good dough. :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> *Self*-*Rising Flour*: 1 *cup* = 4 *ounces* = 113 grams.
> 
> 
> I think it depends on the flour. The bag should say. Unless you weigh the flour, you're doing a volume to weight translation. Just go with the beer & oil & the amount they need for a good dough. :biggrin2:


 Weight of the flour depends on how much it is packed in the measure. I finally got that through my punkin haid and started weighing the flour and other ingredients each time I made a bread recipe until I got the dough like I wanted it. The recipe became reproducible exactly each time I made it, no guess work.

TK did you ever get a kitchen scale as JR and I recommended to you, years ago?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I did, every time I take out it needs batteries:sad:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Weight of the flour depends on how much it is packed in the measure. I finally got that through my punkin haid and started weighing the flour and other ingredients each time I made a bread recipe until I got the dough like I wanted it. The recipe became reproducible exactly each time I made it, no guess work.
> 
> TK did you ever get a kitchen scale as JR and I recommended to you, years ago?



Didn't you learn in the Cooking part of Girl Scouts, not to pack it in, just cut it off at level?:wink2:
Hmmm, I've wished we had Shop in school for girls, too; maybe there was a benefit to Home Economics.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Yes, I did, every time I take out it needs batteries:sad:


Well put some in it then it won't need them everytime. :biggrin2:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> Didn't you learn in the Cooking part of Girl Scouts, not to pack it in, just cut it off at level?:wink2:





Even been to the King Arthur site?


Some of their recipes say:


If you weigh use this amount.
If you pack use this amount.
If you are a raker use this amount.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I still think that just going with the amount of flour needed for the fluid to work.:smile:

@*Colbyt* - No, I never heard of them, but, it looks interesting.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

King Arthur Flour.


Lotta good recipes there.


Bread has a tremendous ability to work at varying hydration levels and still be a treat.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> I still think that just going with the amount of flour needed for the fluid to work.:smile:


That is how I arrive at the weights I want. Going be the dough feel and noting weights until I get the result I want. I can reproduce it quickly then.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I get what you mean nik, I make a lot of bread, so I know how to make 
the adjustment at the end by either adding more flour or more water.

A favorite in my family is a sweet bread that I got from my Dom Delouse 
cook book “Eat This” ...This is awesome and it’s great toasted with butter.

This is it at Easter time with the colored eggs, during the year I make it without 
the eggs.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> I get what you mean nik, I make a lot of bread, so I know how to make
> the adjustment at the end by either adding more flour or more water.
> 
> A favorite in my family is a sweet bread that I got from my Dom Delouse
> cook book “Eat This” ...This is awesome and it’s great toasted with butter.



Recipe?:smile:
I love Sunset Magazine's Portuguese Sweet Bread. So much that I can't make it! They now sell a similar Hawaiian Sweet Bread in the stores.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Recipe?:smile:
> I love Sunset Magazine's Portuguese Sweet Bread. So much that I can't make it! They now sell a similar Hawaiian Sweet Bread in the stores.


Here it is nic..
I do add a bit more sugar than the recipe calls for...about 1/4 cup more sugar.

after it raises you punch it down and divide it up into two balls to make two
breads, then divide each ball into three and roll it out like a snake and braid
the loaf...after it rises coat with egg wash and sprinkles. 
Bake & 350 for about 35 minutes...

Be sure to put down foil on cookie sheet so that it doesn’t burn on the bottom.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Colbyt said:


> Bread has a tremendous ability to work at varying hydration levels and still be a treat.


Colbyt you sound like someone that reads The Fresh Loaf forum.:wink2:


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Colbyt you sound like someone that reads The Fresh Loaf forum.:wink2:


Nope. I made a lot of dough and loafed a lot. :surprise:


----------

